# Need parts for Mahindra 2615 4x4 Gear



## alhasaz (Aug 23, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where to find a ball joint (driver's right hand side) for a Mahindra 2516 4wd? I've found the entire cylinder and rod, but I only want the rod. It has just a little slack/wobble in it. It still steers well, but I'm interested in replacing it during the winter. Thanks for any help.


----------

